# Am I crazy?



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I know this is probably the wrong group to ask but.....
Just how much harder is it to raise 2 puppies? I am soooo in love with Carly, my little girl...but I'm crazy about her brother, too! As it turns out, he's available... (the others are spoken for) I am seriously thinking I might get him, too. What is the downside of two????


I mean...look at these faces....:bounce:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I have heard that it is best not to get littlermates as they will bond with each other and not you. I have no experience on that, though.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I've heard what Judy said too... but I am going to be no help. They are just so cute!!! would you call him Simon? or James (Carly Simon/James Taylor)


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmmm...yes, now that I am doing some research, I see where there might be some trouble with bonding and socialization. Anyone have experience doing this or is it always a bad idea?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

My breeder told me the same thing about them bonding to each other and not to you....but oh, I can see how you would be tempted, what dollbabies, both! After watching Oliver with my chihuahua, I think she is probably right. If Ruby had been willing, Ollie would have completely bonded to her and ignored me....he SOOO loves her.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've heard that said as well, but that's not been my experience. I've had littermates twice before and it worked out extremely well both times. They had each other, which was endearing to watch. There was definitely a bond between them and they watched out for each other all of their lives. Did that take away from their love for me -- not at all. I often felt like the Pied Piper having them all follow me around wherever I went.

As far as I'm concerned, you may have come to the wrong place, because I say go for it. :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I got my 2 shih tzus within 1 week of each other...they are 10 days apart. While they really enjoy playing with each other, I can't say that we haven't bonded as well. My male follows me EVERYWHERE, and my female is perfectly content to sit in my lap as long as I'll let her. They are so cute, I know that there's no way I could resist getting both.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I've heard the same thing. However do you have a friend nearby that can adopt the second one? My friend and I have brothers from the same litter.They are great buddies


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't think there really is a downside to getting two. The only thing I can remotely think of is that in the first year you have double the vet bills. But I think in the long term having two will probably keep your dogs healthier. 

I got Brando when Bogie was about 14months, who's now just about 2yrs and he is so much more playful ever since I got Brando. I think it keeps them young and fit since they are constantly playing. It was the best thing I could have done for Bogie...and myself.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I heard the same thing, not to get two at the same time. Dont worry it just gives you something to look forward to next year another new puppy!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

It has been reported that MHS can show in some people much like signs of insanity. 

My 2 are very close in age--10 weeks apart--and they have both bonded well with us, but I do think this is different than taking siblings.

I also have to mention that having 2 dogs is fabulous, however, it was very challenging at the beginning. 

I would start with 1 and then make the decison regarding a second dog at a later date (but I am not the one who held those adorable pups!!!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would wait just since if you have one trained, it is so easier for the other one to follow suit on everything else- house training, dog door, walking on the leash, etc. Even if you can put at least 6 months in between, I think it would be a lot easier.

Keep us posted!
Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am all for 2 Havs. They keep each other company and it is a delight to see them bonded. I don't have any experience as to raising two young puppies and having to deal with them bonding with each other more than with us since I waited until Benji was 11 months before we got Lizzie. Lizzie and Benji have bonded well to each other and to us. Lizzie just followed Benji's cues and we didn't really have any issues in training her. 

Benji was our first puppy and personally, I would have found it less convenient to train two young puppies at the same time.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

*I am definitely on the GET BOTH side*. Norah was only one of 2 in her litter and we wanted her brother but he was already placed. Our breeder had her next litter around 4 months later and that's when we got Nick. It was a little difficult training them at the same time but I honestly think it works better. I'm not a professional on this by any means but I think they learn from eachother. We take them out together and they both go right away and come inside. If one is taking awhile the other goes in while we wait. Training them together has been by no means as hard as we heard it was going to be.
As for the bonding issue, Nick is definitely very dependant on Norah. He is her little brother and I haven't seen any issues come out of it. They watch over each other and play with each other. They know I'm alpha though and they love it when I do things individually with one of them. You really just have to find a balance. Like take them for a walk together one day and then have a friend walk 1 while you walk another the next day. 
It is more time and more work than one but I think that the friendship and love they give you is certainly double and worth it!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry the long post but there is something I would like to add. How much traveling to do intend to do while owning them. In my opinion,that is the one thing that becomes more difficult. Traveling with 2 is harder than traveling with one. If you leave them with a dog sitter or nanny though they like to be together. This is just my experience though.  best of luck on whichever route you end up taking!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I think it's nicer if you want two, to get them one at a time. That way you have all the attention from the single pup you get first and it will be so much easier to train them! I couldn't imagine trying to get the attention of two that wanted to play together or butt baths on one while the other is pooing in the dining room! I like a year apart much better. That way one has already potty trained and has basic commands down. Pup no. 1 will then help to train pup no. 2! Hopefully they've also finished blowing coat, because going through that with two would be a nightmare! :frusty:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm with Amanda on this.

They surely are adorable. BUT, I think it would be more enjoyable to get puppies about 6 months or one year apart. You'd have less stress.

After the first is trained you'd have the fun of another sweet puppy.

Our first was 3 years old when we got the second and it worked out very well.

But definitely get two. They are terrific.

MHS strikes again and the first isn't even home yet!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

You have all been SO much help! I'm calming down and my common sense is kicking in. I really do think I want 2...but I think training two when it's just me would be really challenging. It's just that they were all spoken for... and the male became available and I just fell in love. ***sigh*** It really does make sense to wait 6 months to a year and let big sister help train a new puppy.

But darn they look SO cute together!!!!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh and Missy....LOL!!! I love the name Simon...AND I was thinking Taylor would be fun, too!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

First I have to say, yes you are crazy coming here and asking for our advice on this. :biggrin1: They are beautiful. I had the same dilemma when I got Kodi. I could have had his sister, also.

Boy, I'm surprised so many said not to do it. I think the main thing is do you think you can handle two puppies. It's like having twins. Some would like to get all the potty training done at once. But I liked spacing it out, because I got to enjoy those wonderful puppy stages twice. My two are a 11 mos apart and it was so much fun.


----------



## momtwoboys (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd never heard about the bonding thing. I think it would be awesome to have the two of them, I don't know how I'd say no, lol. But, it's your decision and you know your life. I'm a sahm, so "our" dogs are "my" dogs, lol, because I'm with them all the time and I didn't get two puppies together. I'd love to though..........


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I've heard about not getting two at the same time, but if you know you are going to want two anyway..... Nope, I am no help, I'd be wanting to get them both too and forget good advice. lol


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I've had pups close in age and far apart. The argument against is that you have two dogs who may end up dying around the same time (gruesome thought I know). Personally I like having them a minimum of six months apart in age - two puppies at once means you only get puppy breath one time.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

My boys are five months apart...they adore each other and I am still the center of their universe!!! ound: ound:ound:

I can't imagine NOT having at least 2 - they have soooo much fun together...


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Okay, a good nights sleep has helped clear my head, as has your suggestions and comments. I'm sure I would love having 2, but really see the sense of waiting until one is trained before I take on another. It's been a long time since I've had a puppy and I really want to enjoy the experience. I think if I had a partner to help me, it might be different. It was seeing the two of them together, bouncing around and playing that did me in! My best friend has a half-sister from the same mom and she lives across the street from me. She's a year old and such a sweetie...Carly can have play dates with her!:biggrin1:

Whew....that "puppy lust" is powerful stuff!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Am I crazy?" * Ummm...... That IS a rhetorical question, right Jean Marie?? :suspicious: ound:

Well, the heart says 'go for it' as it is a wonderful experience having more than one Hav and they will love playing with each other, leaving you with a bit more alone time to get things done. BUT the head says that it will be more work at first. The house training is one thing, but just the simple commands like 'sit' 'stay' 'down' or 'leave it' will be more difficult to teach because both are there and it's very hard to clicker train or reward/praise right at the exact moment when you have to moving at different rates. I should know! That is the one thing that is the most challenging with my two, even though I've tried to bring them one at a time, into another room and train them individually. It's not as easy. lol

I don't think the work is doubled, but because I had to have eyes all around my head when Ricky was 9 weeks old, I would imagine it would be even more challenging watching two pups for body signals that they have to go pee/poop. You'd have little life for a few months, but then....... well, then, it would be wonderful ! lol Just read you are alone training the dogs. Well, there you go. It would be exhausting, I think!

I know. I'm no help. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK-- just because I want another puppy-- Here are the pros for getting them at the same time. You only have to house train at one time in your life. And your older dog won't fall back into bad habits when a new puppy comes in. If you get them together, you avoid a period where your first dog looks at you as if you have destroyed his life--"who is this little thing that is stealing all my toys and treats.." 

if you get them both together they will always have each other (and you can name them Carly and Simon) you will just have to make one on one time with them. 

That's my two cents...Go for it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> OK-- just because I want another puppy-- Here are the pros for getting them at the same time. You only have to house train at one time in your life. And your older dog won't fall back into bad habits when a new puppy comes in. If you get them together, you avoid a period where your first dog looks at you as if you have destroyed his life--"who is this little thing that is stealing all my toys and treats.."
> 
> if you get them both together they will always have each other (and you can name them Carly and Simon) you will just have to make one on one time with them.
> 
> That's my two cents...Go for it.


Hehehe, I'm with you Missy.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Argh :frusty: 

I know, I know...I keep thinking...but but but. I just signed Carly up for puppy classes starting June 2nd. (They fill up fast... LOL) So, what would I do? Sign up brother for classes on another day?? 

Egads. I just retired, so certainly have the time....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Not that I want to go against the general wisdom here, but I've done it -- twice, and it worked out great . . . and I had such joy seeing how much they loved each other, and me. I still vote go for it.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I say go for it too. Personally I don't see anything wrong with the 2 dogs being very bonded, I think it's great. They will still bond with you. I love being able to leave them at home knowing that they are not alone and they are happy. The play and cuddle and argue and kiss and make up just like we do, but at least they are not sad and pining about being alone. When either me or DH come home they are all over us, so happy to see us, so I'd say they are bonded with us.
And I really don't see why it would make any difference whether they are the same age or not. In that theory, the second one wouldn't bond with you anyway because they would always have another dog to be with (do ya know what I mean?)
Also, a boy and a girl is great. They are each so different it makes it more fun. 
You gotta do what is right for you but I wouldn't hesitate.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

JeanMarie said:


> Argh :frusty:
> 
> I know, I know...I keep thinking...but but but. I just signed Carly up for puppy classes starting June 2nd. (They fill up fast... LOL) So, what would I do? Sign up brother for classes on another day??
> 
> Egads. I just retired, so certainly have the time....


see, you're retired-- you have plenty of time-- now is the time to get the training out of the way before you get your scheduled filled with all that volunteer work you are going to do.... And puppy classes, my guess is they would make an exception for a sibling...but two different classes may in fact be good because that would give you one-on-one time with each of them.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree about the bonding not being a huge issue, though I don't have experience. We got our 2 separately, when Ricky was 8 months. I still think they'll bond to whoever feeds them and gives them all that affection. lol 

Yes, in the long run, it will be great, but at first - for a few months at least - it will be a challenge. Jean Marie, it all depends on how much time, energy and patience you have for those first few months.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

As if you need more convincing.... sign up the male puppy for puppy class the next day. That way you concentrate on one at a time and each gets his/her special time with mommy.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

They are BOTH adorable. I'll admit it would be tough to deny that cute face. I have 2 dogs - 1 Hav and 1 Cairn Terrier. Our Cairn is 13 years older than Gracie (7 1/2 months). They don't bond whatsoever.

_ BUT _I have Gracies' sister (litter mate) this week. They are both wonderful little pups - love them both. But I'll admit they are entertaining each other constantly or completely exhausted. Both of which is great, but my time with each is almost non-existent. They LOVE each other. They come up for a quick 10 second hug or less, but rarely more. They were separated to go to their forever homes at 10 weeks, but the bond is still VERY strong. I would discourage it unless you are completely fine with a strong bond with each other instead of you.

Just my 2 cents for whatever that is worth.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Karen,

Part of what you're experiencing could be because they don't live together so all this is a special treat for them. When I had siblings they were so used to each other and everything was so old hat that it was totally different.


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*getting 2 pups*

WE got our first 2 havanese about a month apart. These 2 are the greatest of buddies but still adore us too. We had a litter and kept 2 puppies. These 2 do not play together that much...they are not as bonded as you would think. They like each other but are not attached at the hip. Both are very social with dogs ( just not clingy to each other) and both adore us as all havanese do. Get both! Susan


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*2 pups*

I just read all the posts in between your letter and where I responded. I do think that spending one on one time is good and helps to create a special bond with your pup. Taking one to training class , then the other is a great idea. We also do separate training sessions at home. Our dogs are bonded to us so I really don't think you have to worry much. ..Our first one loves to spend every minute with us if he can, but if he has to choose between other dogs, he will spend the most time with the one we got a month after him but we are always first.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I do think you need to take a time out and really take an honest look at how much time, effort and cost you can deal with. While generally two dogs are not a whole lot of work compared to one, I don't honestly think that applies to puppies. Puppies need far more attention and training then say a 2yr old dog. Don't forget the vet bills, two dogs to fix etc. Do you honestly have the time and patience for two puppies. If ypou put your emotions aside for the moment (which is almost impossible when it comes to puppies) you should be able to be honest with yourself and answer the question. If you answer yes to all the above, get a second now. If you answer no...disregard what I said and get one anyhow, afterall two havs are better than a hav not....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I couldn't agree with Daniel more. Very well said.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Have you spoken to Donna (HayCarambaMama)? She didn't get siblings but she did recently get 2 puppies nearly at the same time so she could give some advice on what having 2 puppies at the same time is like.

Daniel, ound:

I have heard the advice to not get litter mates before but I do know a lady who has litter mates and she said she loved it. Havs are so people oriented I'm sure if you're careful to spend some one on one time with each they will still be bonded to you.

Good luck with your decision. You do know this forum is full of enablers, right? :biggrin1:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

> Good luck with your decision. You do know this forum is full of enablers, right?


 ound:

Hoo boy, yes...I did follow the Benji thread. LOL. Actually, I do believe I was in there pitching, too... 

I'm going to the training facility tomorrow and talk to some of the people there. I know this is do-able, it's just a matter now of whether I want to. Also, I will have a better idea of the chemistry between the two of them as they get a bit older. The male is definately the bigger more aggressive one. It's still a bit early as they are not quite 5 weeks yet....The parents are so sweet and the breeder has another male who has become like the benevolent uncle! All 3 adults groom and play with the puppies! It's amazing to me what loving creatures these guys are!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I got a 2nd Hav, mostly because I wanted another one, but also thought it would keep Kodi happy, and give me some free time. Boy, was I wrong. Now I have two dogs who want to play with Mom all the time. They really are people dogs, and I don't think having littermates will matter much. While they might be more bonded because of it, they will still bond with their humans. Wait until the first time you try to go to the bathroom without them - you'll see.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

irnfit said:


> Wait until the first time you try to go to the bathroom without them - you'll see.


Going to the bathroom alone, when you have a Hav.....not gonna happen!!!! Owning a Havanese means never to be alone in the bathroom again. :biggrin1:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I got a 2nd Hav, mostly because I wanted another one, but also thought it would keep Kodi happy, and give me some free time. Boy, was I wrong. Now I have to dogs who want to play with Mom all the time.


I am going to have to hide this post from my DH....that is his worry!! LOL!


----------



## momtwoboys (Jan 28, 2008)

> Owning a Havanese means never to be alone in the bathroom again.


Isn't that the truth! God forbid I actually close the door! I'm not sure where, exactly, she thinks I'm gonna go, but boy does that get her going, lol.

My two dogs are four years apart, the hav came second. They are both "my" dogs, but they do "love" each other. The older boy (70lb mixed breed) will follow me, but not near as much as the Hav. She MUST be in the same room, preferably on something soft, but still has me in her sites. She will wait for her brothers approval like saying "ok I wanna go outside, come with me, come with me!" when he would rather stay where he's at. Most of the time he'll get up and appease her, lol, she's persistant. I wondered about the bonding at first, but I have to say, if she was any more bonded to me, I'd have to alter my clothing, lol. Also, I don't know about anyone else, but having an older, well potty trained dog here did nothing for the new girl, she just took her sweet time "getting it". I think they'd be great company for each other. After having Dazey (Hav) I have since decided that I would never have her be an "only", she'd be too lonely after growing up with Stan, her doggy brother. BUT, this is your decision, like others said. Being as in love as I am with my little girl, I can't imagine anything I'd like more than to have two of them, but there's pro's and con's to both sides. Whatever you decide will be the best for you and Carly, the answer will come.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> ound:
> 
> *Hoo boy, yes...I did follow the Benji thread. LOL. Actually, I do believe I was in there pitching, too...  *
> 
> I'm going to the training facility tomorrow and talk to some of the people there. I know this is do-able, it's just a matter now of whether I want to. Also, I will have a better idea of the chemistry between the two of them as they get a bit older. The male is definately the bigger more aggressive one. It's still a bit early as they are not quite 5 weeks yet....The parents are so sweet and the breeder has another male who has become like the benevolent uncle! All 3 adults groom and play with the puppies! It's amazing to me what loving creatures these guys are!


Well, yes you were! :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:

I've also heard the warnings about bonding to each, either. 
But, I think you could work on that, knowing ahead of time and all.
I think it'd be fun, (says the crazy lady with three small dogs ound


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Just curious whether you made a decision yet? I'd have such a hard time saying no...:biggrin1:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for asking, Kim.

I'm pretty sure I am going to stick to just one. However....I am going over again tomorrow to visit...so all bets might be off. :biggrin1: In the meantime, my best friend is leaving her little girl, Doodlebug with "Auntie Jean" for a week while she goes on vacation. They are leaving tomorrow afternoon! I am so excited to have her stay with me....

Sooooo...stand by for Doodlebug pictures! She's adorable!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh good, you get to practice on Doodlebug! Picture taking and doggy mommy-ing. We'll look forward to pictures!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Just to add my .02, I think you should get the little boy and then send him to me!

Pepper is an only Hav (notice I didn't say only dog), and he would love to have a Hav 'brother' to play with. ound:

Seriously, it's a tough call and you need to feel confident that you're up for the challenge. It will be like having two toddlers in the house needing almost constant supervision, training and don't forget one-on-one time. On the plus side, puppy breath galore! All those snuggles, kisses and hilarious antics...you wouldn't get anything else done.

Wanda


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Everybody...New to Havanese forum and I am totally in love with everyone!!! My hubbie and I have two haveneses (boys) named Happy and Lucky (born 6-14-07) which we brought home together at 8 weeks old...would recommend it!! They love us and they enjoy each other. I took them to training in separate classes (puppy, good manners and obedience) and they thrived on the socialization and the learning experience with our trainer. They received the canine citizen certificate without too much difficulty. I did spend everyday doing some form of training or reinforcement with them together and separately following our class outline. They kept us on our toes for potty training that was the only downside. They were neutered on the same day at 6 months old and had a two hour sleep when they got home and off they went to their puppy behavior!! They enjoy each others company and love to play and they bonded immediately to their mom and dad....they are the reason to get up every morning!!! My hubbie is retired and I work 2 days a week..a needed break from the hubbie. We are on our last training seesion with invisible fence and it is the best thing we have ever done for them..it is not a babysitter, but they know their boundaries( totaly smart pups) and love running after each other and rolling around in the grass..even chasing a toy or too!! Our life is richer for the blessing of two adorable children..they have us and they have each other!!! I would do it again in a heartbeat...Trish


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Trish,

Oh your babies are adorable!! I have to tell you, if I had a partner to help me, this would be a no-brainer. My issue is that I am single and live in a townhouse. I'd LOVE the challenge but am afraid that I'd be overwhelmed with the training, etc. I already have Carly signed up for puppy 1 class on June 2... LOL! I'd have to enroll her brother in another class and then with the Wednesday "Havanese playday"....well...actually that sounds like fun, doesn't it??? Hah! 

Oh jeez, I am off to visit in an hour and will post new pictures. I have Mz Doodlebug (their half sister) coming to visit for the week with Auntie Jean ....so I'll be in Hav-en!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi JeanMarie...I understand your dilemma, but I think if I was single I would still do it..I would be doing it for them (and me too). It is amazing how two is more work (bonding extraordinare), but they have so much fun with each other that it gives me such enjoyment that keeps me going. Training was not difficult, it just put my day on a schedule which I find puppies love..any attention is GOOD and they look forward to it!! And the treats they get makes them try harder!! I have never raised one puppy let alone 2 puppies at the same time (I knew I wanted 2 and I thought I might as well train 2 than one and one)...I celebrated with a one year birthday bash that I MADE IT!!!! I essentially did it all..my husband watched me on the correct words and signal we both needed to use and he followed my lead. They are mommie's dogs, but I think it is because they are boys. What ever your decision, it will be the right one for you and only you know what it will be..sometimes it just comes to YOU!! Trish


----------

